# need advice on Morgon lathe



## ARC-170 (Dec 12, 2018)

I found a Morgon lathe I might be interested in getting. It's a CB1000G. Seller states it's about 5 1/2 feet long. They know nothing else. I was texted a few images and they are not very good, but from what I could tell, the drive gears looked ok. It comes with a 3 and 4 jaw chuck, follow- and steady-rests and what appear to be 3 change gears. There might be more, but the seller doesn't know anything about these machines so couldn't tell me what else it comes with. It was owned by an engineer and used at home as far as I know.

Questions:
1. Is this a decent machine in general, and does this particular one look ok? I've seen a few machines of this brand, but can't find out much.
2. Are parts available? I can't find a manual to compare it to other machines. I'm still looking.
3. What is this equivalent to? Looks like an Enco or maybe a Jet or Grizzly. I looked it up and I get Acra and Frejoth brands as well. As you can tell, I can't tell; I thought an expert or current owner could!

I have an old Craftsman/Atlas, but it has no cover over the drive belt (nothing is missing, it just came that way back then) and I'm a little concerned about safety (I have small kids). I know the Craftsman is probably a better machine and I may just pass on it, but I thought I'd ask anyway since I'll regret it if I don't, and it might help me decide to be happy with what I already have.

This machine is located about 2 hours away from me, so I wanted more info before I drove out. They are selling the house and need to have everything out ASAP, so that helps me on price. They are asking $1,150.





The goopy looking stuff appears to be caulk, according to the seller.


Gears look pretty good to me. The seller couldn't open the door any wider (there is a structural member for the house in the way), so this is all that can be seen.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Jeff,
yes this is a GOOD Machine,
here is a link to lathes UK, the generic page for Taiwanese 1024,1036,1224.1236,1324, & 1336 lathes
http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwan/

i have 2 Shenwai 1236 lathes, they are very nice machines

parts are like hens teeth
some parts are available from Grizzly, but they may not be an exact match.

here is a manual that will give you most of the specifics,
don't get hung up on the name, there were over 100 names, all made to similar specifications


*THE CRAFTSMAN LATHE IS NOT A BETTER MACHINE, GET THAT THOUGHT OUT OF YOUR HEAD.*

i owned an Atlas(craftsman)TH42, that i painstakingly resurrected from the dead.
i traded it for a _BROKEN _South Bend


----------



## middle.road (Dec 12, 2018)

Standard, Taiwan or Chinese mfg. You might have to do some tweaking but that's easy enough.
Should handle what you can toss at it.
<Stop typing, UlmaDoc posted........)
If they are pressed for time, negotiate down to the $800-$900 range. Tell 'em that it'll need a QCTP.


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Jeff,
> yes this is a GOOD Machine,
> here is a link to lathes UK, the generic page for Taiwanese 1024,1036,1224.1236,1324, & 1336 lathes
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwan/
> ...



Hi, Mike!

By stressing GOOD in all caps, is that significant? Just curious. I take it to mean this is not a" fabulous-pay-any-price-get-it now" machine, but that it's is decent and will serve a home shop machinist well.

So parts are rare, huh? Thanks for the link. I checked it out and didn't see the name "Morgon" listed under possible names. I've seen this name before, though. And, some of the pictures of parts look the same. The differences seem cosmetic.  I'll see if I can find the proper manual and then see if I can match it up with a Grizzly or other machine. That is a strike against this machine if I can't get parts. I don't care about colors, just fitment. 

All caps and bold! Why do you say that? I'm not arguing, I'm just curious. I suppose it depends on a lot of factors, including what it meant by "better". I've been told that an old American machine is often better than any newer Taiwanese one. Were the SB and the Atlas comparable? Again, not arguing, just curious. I love hearing different opinions and thoughts.

I'm curious on anyone's thoughts on this particular lathe. Do you see any issues that stand out? I'm wondering what the caulk is for? The seller was clueless.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2018)

GOOD= I would recommend the lathe to my friends 

Parts can be made if necessary 

Without disparaging a brand of equipment,
I traded it because it didn’t live up to my necessity or expectations

The SB is a more robust machine on every level in comparison 

The Tiawanese lathes are somewhere in between


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 12, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Standard, Taiwan or Chinese mfg. You might have to do some tweaking but that's easy enough.
> Should handle what you can toss at it.
> <Stop typing, UlmaDoc posted........)
> If they are pressed for time, negotiate down to the $800-$900 range. Tell 'em that it'll need a QCTP.



What kind of tweaking?

They are hard-pressed, I think. I'm not sure what they based the price on, but the new owner is coming to take possession of the house. I was thinking of offering much less and seeing what they say. What's a fair price? It's a brother/sister pair. She is not very knowledgeable; I haven't talked to him. It's far away, so I can't just pop over and check it out, then leave to "think about it", then come back. I don't need it, and it may be too big anyway, but I have to at least look.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2018)

the lathe appears to be pretty new, i'd venture to guess less than 50 hours of operation
there are very few scratches, and dings anywhere
it is a gap bed lathe, with the gap taken out it can swing 17.25" work

at a guess, the old owner must have taken the switch panel off.
the silicone is presumably to stop oil seepage.

if i needed another lathe, i would buy this one you are looking at


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 13, 2018)

No one seems to have mentioned that it has a "Quick Change Gear Box", doesn't need change gears. 

Make sure that the drawers under the lathe      aren't full of tooling, or be sure to get it if they are.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 13, 2018)

If you can afford it pounce on it. 
The tweaking I mentioned is just that - tweaks, adjusted the halfnuts after the stinkbugs got in it and nested, carriage lock mod because the design on most of them suck, nothing major or show stopping.
I picked up my Taiwanese 1440 in 2012 out of a maintenance shop where it was neglected and it has worked well for me.
I changed the head stock oil and ran with it. If it wasn't so far away I know a guy here that would pounce on it, besides Doc.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 13, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> ......................
> 
> if i needed another lathe, i would buy this one you are looking at


Aren't you down one in inventory?


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 13, 2018)

I think the styling is early Taiwanese.  Later ones are better looking. But that's just my opinion of the  looks. .


----------



## bfd (Dec 13, 2018)

I had a morgon lathe. the name on the front of the lathe was frejoth, the back name tag was morgon, mine was a 12" x 36" gear head. this one is a belt drive lathe. I had mine for about 3 years then went bigger. I had no problems with my lathe. it was very solid lathe. bill


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 13, 2018)

The morgons were a race of alien beings from Star Trek weren't they?
lol


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 13, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> No one seems to have mentioned that it has a "Quick Change Gear Box", doesn't need change gears.
> 
> Make sure that the drawers under the lathe      aren't full of tooling, or be sure to get it if they are.



Don't some lathes with QCGB's still have some change gears for metric threads and odd sizes? I have a set of taps and dies, so I can make the rough shape on the lathe then use those. Still, I want to know if this lathe originally came with any.


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 13, 2018)

bfd said:


> I had a morgon lathe. the name on the front of the lathe was frejoth, the back name tag was morgon, mine was a 12" x 36" gear head. this one is a belt drive lathe. I had mine for about 3 years then went bigger. I had no problems with my lathe. it was very solid lathe. bill



Frejoth, Acra and Morgon seem to be interchangable but I can't find much specific to them.


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 13, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> The morgons were a race of alien beings from Star Trek weren't they?
> lol



Yes, I believe they made machine tools for inter-planetary trade.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 13, 2018)

Sometimes, like my 1440 it's a gear change on the drive to switch to metric, which I believe that I don't possess...


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 14, 2018)

ARC-170 said:


> I'm a little concerned about safety (I have small kids).




It sounds like you might need to install a keyed switch before the main switch so power cant be turned on without the key....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...ef6-5807-a1a8-245acf00d6a0&pf_rd_i=5739466011


----------

